# Suggest a suitable wifi router within 2k



## prophet (Jun 27, 2012)

I live in a 2 storied house. My BSNL Wi-Fi modem cum router is located on the ground floor while my room is on the first floor where the Wi-Fi signal strength is very weak hence i use an RJ-45 from the BSNL modem to use net on my PC in my room. I am planning to buy a Wi-Fi Tablet, so could u suggest me a suitable Wi-Fi router for accessing net on my tablet?
Thanks in Advance 
Btw the ones which stream HD videos on HDTV, will they exceed my budget?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 27, 2012)

refer other threads too... 

Anyways, d-LINK 2750U is worth buying as it has gr8 coverage..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes..lot of threads on the same topic. me too using and suggesting d-link...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

That costs 2.5k in Flipkart, worth the price.

something a bit cheaper- D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## Neo (Jun 27, 2012)

if you just need a router, get the belkin basic. Sasta, sunder, tikau.
And if you need modem cum router, then you already know which one.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 28, 2012)

The dlink router mentioned in the previous posts has a lot of complaints regarding frequent ADSL connection drops. you can try this new model from TP-Link TD-W8961ND - Welcome to TP-LINK

You can buy it for about 2k from primeabgb. I too am looking for a router in the same budget. Confused between the two.

TP-Link is also going to launch a new model that looks exactly the like the one above but it will have a USB port like the DLink router and support media server, ftp server, print server etc.


----------



## prophet (Jun 29, 2012)

regarding d link 2750U, it has rj 11 as the wan port while i have rj 45 coming from the bsnl modem to my PC, so i can't buy that, as I want to share the net thats comin to my room via the RJ 45


----------



## masterkd (Jun 29, 2012)

^afaik 2750u is a router with ADSL2 modem..so you don't need the bsnl modem anymore..I have been using 2730u..for few months.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 29, 2012)

prophet said:


> regarding d link 2750U, it has rj 11 as the wan port while i have rj 45 coming from the bsnl modem to my PC, so i can't buy that, as I want to share the net thats comin to my room via the RJ 45



You can directly connect the telephone wire to the dlink and the tp link modem. 

But if you want to share internet via a Ethernet port coming out of the current modem you can use a good Wi-Fi router that supports ddwrt. You will get tons of features if you flash ddwrt.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 29, 2012)

OFFTOPIC: BTW I placed an order for the tp link w8961nd from primeabgb for 2.2k.


----------



## prophet (Jul 2, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> You can directly connect the telephone wire to the dlink and the tp link modem.
> 
> But if you want to share internet via a Ethernet port coming out of the current modem you can use a good Wi-Fi router that supports ddwrt. You will get tons of features if you flash ddwrt.



hearing a lot about ddwrt and tomato, googled it, ok these are custom firmwares, is it necessary to flash the current firmware with these?

ok i made the list of these 5 routers
according to most threads this is the best D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router | Router | Flipkart.com
still could u please tell me abt the performance of following
TP LINK 300Mbps TL-WR841N Wireless N Router | Router | Flipkart.com
Asus RT-N12 LX Wireless Router | Router | Flipkart.com
Netgear N300 WIRELESS ROUTER (JWNR2000) | Router | Flipkart.com
Belkin Basic Surf (N300) Router | Router | Flipkart.com
Cisco Linksys E900 Wireless-N300 Router | Router | Flipkart.com
the cisco one is capable of mac cloning, will it be possible with others as well

at the end my main priority is good wifi range


----------



## harshgupta16 (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought a DLink 2730U ADSL cum wireless router a month back. I was using a BSNL connection back then, but since I have shifted to Airtel. Both were 4 mbps connections. This model has worked like a charm with both. Easy to install, easy to configure, even a beginner can handle it like a piece of cake. I purchased it for 1700 INR from Nehru Place in New Delhi. 

It's got really good range, and the signal can easily penetrate thick walls and give you great strength even at 30-40 feet. I'd strongly recommend this particular model, the aesthetic appeal is another plus point, doesn't get heated up as much. Burn-out is a major problems with routers, and companies have stopped including such issues in the warranty clauses.

Plus, its an ADSL cum router, so you can plug in your dsl wire into it and enjoy both ethernet lan and wifi at the same time. You don't need the crappy BSNL modem anymore.


----------

